# Bluetooth phone help



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sitting here at work wondering...I can't figure out how to answer my cellphone when it rings (through the car.) I'd go out and play with it but I'm stuck in here and thought I'd see if you guys have an answer. When a call came in I pressed the button on the steering wheel but instead of it taking the call the car thought I wanted to make a call and of course disconnected my incoming call. Thanks...


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Everytime someone calls me on mine, I just hit the up button the steering wheel control as if I'm making a call, and it picks up, maybe it is either the settings on the phone, the model of phone, or something not quite sure, as mine always answer calls when I hit the steering wheel button


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

By "up" Do you mean the button on top with the guys face?..I'll have to play with this seriously tonight. I think that is what I did. Thanks


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah the normal button I use to place the call is the same button I use to answer the calls.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Forgot to mention I have an HTC Hero using SPRINT


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Same with me, button on the steering wheel that I use to make a call also answers a call. I think the menu button on the dash does as well.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll try the menu button too. I have Verizon if that makes a difference.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I don't think the carrier matters, as much as it coming down to the settings on the phone, but event then that should not affect the cars button that is used for answering the call, good luck let us know if you get it working, and what you did to solve it, so others having issues can see whatever you did to solve it


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Just make sure the phone is connected via bluetooth to the car. You should see the bluetooth symbol on the cars display screen.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the car to recognize spoken address book entries? Every time I've tried it just repeats random numbers. I'm using a Htc Desire HD.

Thanks


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Not sure, what I did was program the most called numbers from my address book by inputting the numbers and connecting them to the name, then the car calls using my phone by me saying the name, it calls directly from the phone using the name that is in the phone..


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I use the voice recognition system on my iPhone which is pretty much spot on with what I say. I haven't had any trouble at all. I just wish text message tones could work via bluetooth. :signs015:


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> Not sure, what I did was program the most called numbers from my address book by inputting the numbers and connecting them to the name, then the car calls using my phone by me saying the name, it calls directly from the phone using the name that is in the phone..


I tried that but anytime i try and enter a nametag it say "not available". Argh

Any ideas?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Really have no idea at this point as mine all seems to work, perhaps go back through the manual and read through all the commands then check to see if the phone supports all the features, did you check chevrolets list of compatible phones?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Page 7-30 in the manual.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

the compatible phones from the Chevy website are not all correct. I have a Samsung Epic 4G and Chevy says its not compatible, but it works perfectly. I just wish text messages would show up on the radio dash when they come in.


----------

